

Geeks should take lessons from Jazz musicians on how to flame properly. - hillel
http://www.jazzoasis.com/methenyonkennyg.htm

======
hga
Perhaps ... but it also takes inspiration. Has anyone in the world of software
and systems engaged in an analogous act of hacking "necrophilia" or
defilement?

Also note that many acts of hacking defilement get their just punishment in
due course, when the software doesn't work, the company fails, etc. Feedback
of _that_ incisive a nature isn't as prevalent in the musical world.

